# rackin mules



## toto

i was thinkin bout gettin a rackin mule.. i rode mules when i was younger, but not since ive been older, and i don't do much showing anymore -- at all actually -- i trailride now adays, and i am lookin for a nice trail mount- ive seen em on cl for good prices, and i noticed a few ads mentioned them being registered. What registry, and what are some good bloodlines to keep an eye out for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acorn

They are probably registered with the American Mule and Donkey Assoc.
That is who I registered my mule with thirty five years ago.

I would imagine lookling for a racking mule you would look for something with a racking dam although many mules do a pretty nice rack or running walk type gait with no gaited horses in the background.

My own mule was out of a quarter mare and he had a lovely little running walk, not as fast as a walker but could cover the ground with it anyhow. He also had a wonderful rocking chair canter..his trot? Not so wonderful.

I would think your best bet is to find gaited mules for sale and then go look and try them out.

You said you'd ridden mules in the past so I'm sure you know they are a whole different ball game than horses and it's really important to get one you gee haw with. If you don't they can make you miserable.

Good luck with the search. Find a good one and there is nothing better for the trails.


----------



## littrella

what is the difference between racking & gaited? or is there a difference?


----------



## acorn

littrella said:


> what is the difference between racking & gaited? or is there a difference?


Here is a site you might enjoy on some the different gaits (way horses or mules move). It's interesting.
Narrawin Stud - About gaits and gaited horses
Gaited usually refers to a horse that moves in a different patten than a walk, trot, canter although some do those along with another gait.
Horses, mules who do only the walk, trot and canter are usually refered to as straight gaited.


----------



## clippityclop

Interesting post! One of my goals within the next decade or so is to find a gaited mule that I can trail ride with regularly and drive - maybe even enter into a few LD rides (I ride endurance). I had a friend years ago who hunted in Colorado every year and had the nicest looking gaited mule that was spotted like a leopard appaloosa. Kind of a one in a million find if you ask me.

I also remember years ago when I was a younger teenager, there was a guy down the road who had a TWH mare who would throw a gaited mule no matter what jack she was bred to. Of course now there are none to be found around where I am at this point in time. So this subject is interesting to me as well since I have plans to acquire a gaited mule later on, too!


----------



## toto

acorn said:


> They are probably registered with the American Mule and Donkey Assoc.
> That is who I registered my mule with thirty five years ago.
> 
> I would imagine lookling for a racking mule you would look for something with a racking dam although many mules do a pretty nice rack or running walk type gait with no gaited horses in the background.
> 
> My own mule was out of a quarter mare and he had a lovely little running walk, not as fast as a walker but could cover the ground with it anyhow. He also had a wonderful rocking chair canter..his trot? Not so wonderful.
> 
> I would think your best bet is to find gaited mules for sale and then go look and try them out.
> 
> You said you'd ridden mules in the past so I'm sure you know they are a whole different ball game than horses and it's really important to get one you gee haw with. If you don't they can make you miserable.
> 
> Good luck with the search. Find a good one and there is nothing better for the trails.



i appreciate you answerin my post. I didnt know there was a mule registry-- guess its really a donkey and mule, but still.. awesome! Now were gettin somewhere! Lol. 


I had no idea that a mule could rack with out a gaited mare either-- i know their gaits are much different from a horse due to the donkey influence.. maybe your mule was out of a gaited jack? I would like a gaited jack bread to a gaited mare if i could-- itd be like riding a cloud!! Lol. 

I would love to try one out. I get along with them well since i was a kid. They just like me-- most animals do for the most part.
Im nice yet firm at the same time. I suppose they like that kind of handler? 


Thank you. yes-- i would love to find a good one that i can go anywhere on and feel safe.


----------



## acorn

I googled American Mule and Donkey (it's society not assc. as I said earlier) as I was curious as to how they were doing. Haven't thought of them for years.
I see there are other places to register mules now, too, but I don't know anything about them.

On my mule I never saw the Jack or the mare. I bought John as a troubled wild as a bat two year old from a man that had bought him from his breeder.
Those two didn't gee haw at all as the guys broken arm proved so he was very eager to unload him. If anyone is interested I'll post the probably long story of John's trip from rebel to wonderful partner and friend that I trusted with my life.


----------



## toto

Im always interested to read about peoples equine storys.:thumbsup:


I do appreciate the great information, by the way.. i was especially curious with the mule shows coming up-- reckon that means mule day must be comin up too!


----------



## acorn

GOOD!! I thought no one was interested and I DO love to talk about John. 

As a kid I spent a lot of summers at my family farm where there were lots of mules. We kids had a blast riding, "sledding" down the dirt roads and so on.
I had had horses for a long time by the time I was grown but for some reason got to missing having a good mule around so decided to find and buy one.

Not a lot around but I did finally find an ad for a two year unbroken one and only two hundred dollars! I was so excited I couldn't wait to go see him.
My DH and I did and when we got there what we saw was a rather scrawny young mule in a small six ft. high round pen. He had a halter on and was dragging a twenty ft. rope. The guy showing him to us had his arm in a cast from his wrist to his shoulder. HMMMM.

Went in to see the mule, he didn't try to run but raised his head and peered down his nose at me. He did that looking down his nose at you for life when he was not pleased with you. 

Although it seems I always pick horses that are a challenge I thought "oh, boy, this looks like a mess." Told the guy I just didn't think so and we left.
For days I couldn't get that mule off my mind. Finally my dh said let's go get him. If it doesn't work out if nothing else we'll take him to the sale.

We went back and told the very happy cowboy we would take him. I asked him if the mule broke his arm? He said he did. I didn't ask how.

We got John home and I put him in a stall with a dutch door, turned my back to walk away and here comes John. He'd bounced right over the door.

We tried to catch him for a couple of weeks but everytime we'd think we had him hemmed in he'd jump whatever he needed to to get away again.

Finally told Dh to not try to catch him anymore. Just let him be. He finally jumped in with our horses and was getting hungry. LOL I'd stand holding his bucket behind me until he would eat from it. Then I started inching it around until it was in front of me. FINALLY he would allow me to touch him.

We started under saddle slowly and I never got the first buck. His fault was balking and backing up very fast when he didn't want to do something. We finally worked that out and I had a wonderful trail partner.

John and I did some of everything. Endurance, compt. trail, low level dressage and so on.

John remained proud and dignified the entire 31 years that he lived with me.
I was never able to get him to take a treat from my hand..never no matter what it was. When he wasn't pleased with you he to the day he died would raise that head and look down his nose at you.

Until he was about twenty five he would jump the pasture fence and go walk about when it suited him. Then he would come home again...LOL when it suited him.

I talked to his breeder to see if I could get any insight into why John was as he was. They didn't know. They said even as a foal he would jump fences and roam around and the only way they could get him was to take his Mom to lead him home.

John loved trail rides people who looked funny at us at first grew to admire him. On CT more than once we climbed a mt. and the vets at the top were amased at his P&R. They'd say things "got to check this again. It can't be right, this mule isn't breathing and his heart isn't beating."

Once at a ride we came to a very narrow iron bridge with no sides. There were several probably very expensive Arabs stall at the bridge. I asked them to let me through and one snitty lady informed me that IF THEIR horses wouldn't cross then John wouldn't either. Finally they let me try and he went right over (laughing like crazy) right on our tail I heard THONG THONG THONG as the horses fell into line and followed him over. You can't imagine how much good that did me. 

Got a hundred stories like that but this is getting really really long so guess I'd better stop here.

John had to be put down three years ago at the age of 33. His strong strong heart finally betrayed him. I still miss that booger. Sometimes I think I hear him.

Someone once told me he would be there waiting for me at Rainbow Bridge.
I laughed and told them naw. The sucker hit that bridge and took off to explore all of heaven's trails. He's GONE.


----------



## toto

I LOVED your story! It gave me the chills, and brought a tear to my eye at the same time!! 

I definitely want a mule even more now!!


----------



## acorn

I'm glad you enjoyed it.

I hope you find your heart mule. Honestly most of them aren't as much trouble as John was in his younger days.

I'd still like to know why he was as he was but I guess the only explanation is he was just John as he wanted to be.


----------



## toto

Me too! 

He sounded like a free spirit. I thought it was cute he would just go do what he wanted and would come back, lol. 

When the flood of 09 was here (our back pastures flooded) our neighbor had let his mules out free (they were in the pasture beside our mare for a while) we had our mare picketed to a tree out back and they wouldnt leave our yard, lol. Their house was just the next one over and they could see their own barn from our house and their mule buddies were in it yelling for them but never once went home on their own. They stayed with our mare in our yard-- i thought that was pretty funny!  

It was kinda nice too because our neighbors dog eats chickens and they kept him chased out of the yard. Hehe:twisted:


----------



## acorn

LOL a good number of mules set themselves up as protectors. John did, too. In fact we had to watch our own dogs around him.

Here is the only picture I have of John on this computer.
I "think" he was five in this picture.


----------



## fkcb1988

acorn said:


> GOOD!! I thought no one was interested and I DO love to talk about John.
> 
> As a kid I spent a lot of summers at my family farm where there were lots of mules. We kids had a blast riding, "sledding" down the dirt roads and so on.
> I had had horses for a long time by the time I was grown but for some reason got to missing having a good mule around so decided to find and buy one.
> 
> Not a lot around but I did finally find an ad for a two year unbroken one and only two hundred dollars! I was so excited I couldn't wait to go see him.
> My DH and I did and when we got there what we saw was a rather scrawny young mule in a small six ft. high round pen. He had a halter on and was dragging a twenty ft. rope. The guy showing him to us had his arm in a cast from his wrist to his shoulder. HMMMM.
> 
> Went in to see the mule, he didn't try to run but raised his head and peered down his nose at me. He did that looking down his nose at you for life when he was not pleased with you.
> 
> Although it seems I always pick horses that are a challenge I thought "oh, boy, this looks like a mess." Told the guy I just didn't think so and we left.
> For days I couldn't get that mule off my mind. Finally my dh said let's go get him. If it doesn't work out if nothing else we'll take him to the sale.
> 
> We went back and told the very happy cowboy we would take him. I asked him if the mule broke his arm? He said he did. I didn't ask how.
> 
> We got John home and I put him in a stall with a dutch door, turned my back to walk away and here comes John. He'd bounced right over the door.
> 
> We tried to catch him for a couple of weeks but everytime we'd think we had him hemmed in he'd jump whatever he needed to to get away again.
> 
> Finally told Dh to not try to catch him anymore. Just let him be. He finally jumped in with our horses and was getting hungry. LOL I'd stand holding his bucket behind me until he would eat from it. Then I started inching it around until it was in front of me. FINALLY he would allow me to touch him.
> 
> We started under saddle slowly and I never got the first buck. His fault was balking and backing up very fast when he didn't want to do something. We finally worked that out and I had a wonderful trail partner.
> 
> John and I did some of everything. Endurance, compt. trail, low level dressage and so on.
> 
> John remained proud and dignified the entire 31 years that he lived with me.
> I was never able to get him to take a treat from my hand..never no matter what it was. When he wasn't pleased with you he to the day he died would raise that head and look down his nose at you.
> 
> Until he was about twenty five he would jump the pasture fence and go walk about when it suited him. Then he would come home again...LOL when it suited him.
> 
> I talked to his breeder to see if I could get any insight into why John was as he was. They didn't know. They said even as a foal he would jump fences and roam around and the only way they could get him was to take his Mom to lead him home.
> 
> John loved trail rides people who looked funny at us at first grew to admire him. On CT more than once we climbed a mt. and the vets at the top were amased at his P&R. They'd say things "got to check this again. It can't be right, this mule isn't breathing and his heart isn't beating."
> 
> Once at a ride we came to a very narrow iron bridge with no sides. There were several probably very expensive Arabs stall at the bridge. I asked them to let me through and one snitty lady informed me that IF THEIR horses wouldn't cross then John wouldn't either. Finally they let me try and he went right over (laughing like crazy) right on our tail I heard THONG THONG THONG as the horses fell into line and followed him over. You can't imagine how much good that did me.
> 
> Got a hundred stories like that but this is getting really really long so guess I'd better stop here.
> 
> John had to be put down three years ago at the age of 33. His strong strong heart finally betrayed him. I still miss that booger. Sometimes I think I hear him.
> 
> Someone once told me he would be there waiting for me at Rainbow Bridge.
> I laughed and told them naw. The sucker hit that bridge and took off to explore all of heaven's trails. He's GONE.


 
"Brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye."....... (Just watched Pure County again.) Great story!!! Loved it!! He sounded like a hoot


----------



## toto

He was so purrdy!! A bay? Thats what i want if i can get a mule.. they are the best lookin!


----------



## acorn

fkcb1988 said:


> "Brought a smile to my face and a tear to my eye."....... (Just watched Pure County again.) Great story!!! Loved it!! He sounded like a hoot


So glad you enjoyed it.
Have to ask..what is Pure County?


----------



## clippityclop

Pure Country - the one and only movie George Strait made.... It was awesome!!


----------



## acorn

clippityclop said:


> Pure Country - the one and only movie George Strait made.... It was awesome!!


OOh I see. Thank you.


----------



## acorn

toto said:


> He was so purrdy!! A bay? Thats what i want if i can get a mule.. they are the best lookin!


I like a plain bay best, too. <says she who owns a flashy appy and a seal brown>


----------



## toto

acorn said:


> I like a plain bay best, too. <says she who owns a flashy appy and a seal brown>



I suppose everyone can appreciate a bay. :mrgreen:


----------



## fkcb1988

:shock: Pure Country is a great movie that George Strait stars in! You have to go find it and see it!! Ive watched it literally 1000 times. My dad and me watched it all the time growing up and now me and my husband and boys watch it. The intro song which George Straits and his son sing, they sing.............

"When you hear twin fiddles and a steel guitar, 
You're listening to the sound of the American heart. 
And Opry music on a Saturday night 
*Brings a smile to your face and a tear to your eye*." 

I thought it fit perfectly in cause that actually what your story did to me!! I never had a mule but the way you described your guy made me think of my old baby. He died at 40 years old (7 yrs ago) and I miss him and his personality to this day.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Thanks for sharing your stories about John-He was quite the character.


----------



## acorn

Cacowgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing your stories about John-He was quite the character.


Thank y'all for listening to some of John's stories.
This thread has brought back so many memories. I've had a smile on my face and a warm fuzzy feeling. It is really nice.
Thanks again.


----------



## thecolorquest

Hey - It's American Donkey and Mule Society (ADMS), and we're still around - over 46 years old. 

We register all types of donkeys and mules from Miniature to Mammoth, mules to Zebra Hybrids. 

There is also an American Gaited Mule Association, you'll see more of that at Shelbyville. If you want a good gaited mule, go with a mare that gaits and a jack that singlefoots. There are some gaited breeders with sites on the web. 

Leah Patton, office manager, ADMS


----------



## acorn

Hey, Leah!
Are y'all still putting the Brayer out?
I always loved getting that.


----------



## thecolorquest

acorn said:


> Hey, Leah!
> Are y'all still putting the Brayer out?
> I always loved getting that.


Yes, we are! Love Longears!

Leah


----------



## toto

thecolorquest said:


> Hey - It's American Donkey and Mule Society (ADMS), and we're still around - over 46 years old.
> 
> We register all types of donkeys and mules from Miniature to Mammoth, mules to Zebra Hybrids.
> 
> There is also an American Gaited Mule Association, you'll see more of that at Shelbyville. If you want a good gaited mule, go with a mare that gaits and a jack that singlefoots. There are some gaited breeders with sites on the web.
> 
> Leah Patton, office manager, ADMS


Appreciate the info.:thumbsup:

Shelbyville, TN?.. makes sense to look there-- thanks for the tip!!

I have a nice gaited mare but shes only 14.1hh-- if I cross her with a taller 16.3hh gaited mammoth jack, will the foal take more the jacks size or the mare?

Is there a 'standard' gaited mule size?

Every foal the mare had out of a 16+hh stud was all over 16hh-- you think it would work out that way with a mule too?


----------



## toto

I found me a 17hh solid whire mule for a very nice price-- i asked for more pics of him, and hes skinny.. I can see all of his ribs. His neck looks like it belings on a standard donkey frame-- its really under muscled. Hes pretty young too. I just cant get the hubby to see what I see in him-- or hed be in my backyard tomorrow. :-|:--x


----------



## acorn

toto said:


> I found me a 17hh solid whire mule for a very nice price-- i asked for more pics of him, and hes skinny.. I can see all of his ribs. His neck looks like it belings on a standard donkey frame-- its really under muscled. Hes pretty young too. I just cant get the hubby to see what I see in him-- or hed be in my backyard tomorrow. :-|:--x


Can you post pictures of him for us to see?
How old is he?


----------



## toto

http://images.craigslist.org/3F33Lc3J95Lf5Nf5E7d3sad9c9893f2b5199b.jpg

http://images.craigslist.org/3Kf3G63Hb5Nf5Kf5Mbd3s447dbfcdcedf1956.jpg

I got sent more pictures but it wont let me upload. I really want this mule too-- he looks like a sweet baby! Just needs a lil meat on his bones and some muscles..


----------



## acorn

toto said:


> http://images.craigslist.org/3F33Lc3J95Lf5Nf5E7d3sad9c9893f2b5199b.jpg
> 
> http://images.craigslist.org/3Kf3G63Hb5Nf5Kf5Mbd3s447dbfcdcedf1956.jpg
> 
> I got sent more pictures but it wont let me upload. I really want this mule too-- he looks like a sweet baby! Just needs a lil meat on his bones and some muscles..


He does look sweet and from what you can see in the pictures he does look awfully thin.

Tell you dh if he doesn't like him you won't make him care for or ride him. :lol:
Tell him you'll do it all.


----------



## toto

acorn said:


> He does look sweet and from what you can see in the pictures he does look awfully thin.
> 
> Tell you dh if he doesn't like him you won't make him care for or ride him. :lol:
> Tell him you'll do it all.




Is a mule harder to get fed back up than a horse? 
Our neighbor's mules are stall kept and theyre still muscular-- those are draft mules though.. This one said 'saddle mule'.


I wish!! I already feed and water the (his) horses-- except when he does it-- i am trying to do less so he remembers how much i do help him.. totally not working, lol. 

I help him out with them when he asks.. i even help them cut hay then load it on the wagon then buck it into the top of the hay barn.. Maybe i need ta put my foot down? Lol.:think:


----------



## acorn

toto said:


> Is a mule harder to get fed back up than a horse?
> Our neighbor's mules are stall kept and theyre still muscular-- those are draft mules though.. This one said 'saddle mule'.
> 
> 
> I wish!! I already feed and water the (his) horses-- except when he does it-- i am trying to do less so he remembers how much i do help him.. totally not working, lol.
> 
> I help him out with them when he asks.. i even help them cut hay then load it on the wagon then buck it into the top of the hay barn.. Maybe i need ta put my foot down? Lol.:think:


:lol: Don't want to cause any problems between you and your DH but maybe so?
Are they all his horses or are some of them yours?

My poor ole dh is so used to stuff being brought in I could tell him that I was going to get an elephant and he'd say "okay. What pasture do I need to put the super fence around?" Poor guy. He is pitiful.


----------



## acorn

Forgot your question.
I think most mules are pretty easy keepers.
I remember the mules the farm had when I was a kid (LOL MANY years ago) got a couple of ears of corn on the cob and hay and/or pasture.

I always fed John small amounts of horse stuff but I do believe you could have thrown him out in a desert or a swamp for a year and he'd have come in plump.


----------



## toto

acorn said:


> :lol: Don't want to cause any problems between you and your DH but maybe so?
> Are they all his horses or are some of them yours?
> 
> My poor ole dh is so used to stuff being brought in I could tell him that I was going to get an elephant and he'd say "okay. What pasture do I need to put the super fence around?" Poor guy. He is pitiful.



I thought so-- the man that we help out cut hay did say he was impressed with me since i work harder than most men he knew, lol. 
I always did think i took more sh** off him that i should anyway.  :lol:


Hahaha!! id be havin to help put up the fence!!:-|lol.


----------



## acorn

LOL helping is okay, Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch

Acorn, I read Johns story out loud to the family tonight. We loved it! Thank you for sharing your story! We have 4 horses (2 of which were "rescued) and one mini donk named Dusty. Would love to have a mule. Dad had a mule named Cinder who was a saint. Thanks again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## acorn

tiffanyodonnell said:


> Acorn, I read Johns story out loud to the family tonight. We loved it! Thank you for sharing your story! We have 4 horses (2 of which were "rescued) and one mini donk named Dusty. Would love to have a mule. Dad had a mule named Cinder who was a saint. Thanks again!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm so glad you enjoyed it.
John was something else.


----------

